# Galerie: Ladies, zeigt her eure Stadtschätzchen



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem ich mich mal wieder ein bisschen um das Wohlergehen meines Pendlerbikes bemüht habe, kam mir der Gedanke, dass die treuen alten Schätzchen doch auch mal ein bisschen Würdigung verdient hätten. Auch wenn sie nicht schick oder neu sind 

Also hier mal eine Galerie für alle Pendler- und Stadtschlampen, und alle Bikes, die sonst eher nicht in einer Galerie landen... 

Ich fang mal mit meinem ollen Brodie an, das mich täglich bei jedem Wetter 30 km zur Arbeit bringen muss








Ich freu mich auf eure Bilder 

Greez, Nika


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

Bisher fand ich das unterproportionierte Besitzstandvorzeigen im Ladies-Forum recht angenehm. Hab zugegebenermaßen ab und zu mal mitgelesen 

Aber nach dem letzten zum Posting mit der Aufforderung, die neuen Klamotten vorzuzeigen, fehlt jetzt nur noch "Zeigt Eure Unterwäsche" (sicher auch für die männlichen Mitleser sicher sehr interessant) oder "Zeigt her Eure Lippenstifte" (... gabz sicher eher uninteressant).
Bitte beide Titel nicht als Aufforderung zur Threaderstellung verstehen!

Wieso nicht mehr Pics im Action-Thread? Fahrt Ihr bei dem Wetter nicht?? 
Auch da viel Bikefotos im Stillstand. Wo sind die Mädels auf Ihren Bikes???

Ziehe mich jetzt wieder in die Leserecke zurück und hoffe auf Action 

Gruß,
Ferkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wieso nicht mehr Pics im Action-Thread? Fahrt Ihr bei dem Wetter nicht??
> Auch da viel Bikefotos im Stillstand. Wo sind die Mädels auf Ihren Bikes???



Nicht gleich so agressiv 
Wenn du einen Lippenstift-Fred haben willst, musst du den schon selber aufmachen. Vielleicht stehst du ja auf sowas 

Ich fahre übrigens auch jetzt und zwar jeden Tag minimum 60 km. Und du?
Vielleicht gibt es ja so wenige Action Fotos, weil die männlichen Mitfahrer so knipsfaul sind ... ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

War ja garnicht aggressiv gemeint, nicht falsch verstehen. Nicht umsonst der umfangreiche Einsatz von  -Smileys.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2010)

... und mein Mädel holt mich in einer Stunde von der Arbeit ab und wir rocken Köln auf dem Heimweg


----------



## eve77 (19. Februar 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bisher fand ich das unterproportionierte Besitzstandvorzeigen im Ladies-Forum recht angenehm. Hab zugegebenermaßen ab und zu mal mitgelesen
> 
> Aber nach dem letzten zum Posting mit der Aufforderung, die neuen Klamotten vorzuzeigen, fehlt jetzt nur noch "Zeigt Eure Unterwäsche" (sicher auch für die männlichen Mitleser sicher sehr interessant) oder "Zeigt her Eure Lippenstifte" (... gabz sicher eher uninteressant).
> Bitte beide Titel nicht als Aufforderung zur Threaderstellung verstehen!
> ...



Wieso sollten sich Mädels nicht genauso über ihre Biketeile freuen wie Jungs und diese zeigen? Zum Thema sinnfreie Threads: Die gibts im IBC Forum zu genüge. Wieso also nicht auch in diesem Unterforum (abgesehen davon, dass es hier bislang gar keine gibt)  gleiches Recht für alle 

Du verwechselst dieses UF wohl mit einem Unterhaltungsprogramm für euch Jungs  Mitlesen ist ja ok, aber bitte spare dir derartige Handlungsanweisungen 

eve77


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Februar 2010)

... wir können doch auch fahren , ohne jeden tag für dich neue bilder zu posten - natürlich nur interssant , wenn auch viel "action" im spiel ist . vielleicht mal ein 3 meter sprung von einer eisscholle.....


----------



## mangolassi (19. Februar 2010)

hm, wir fahren weils Spass macht und nicht um fotografiert zu werden?

Ist ja echt schlampig, deine Stadtschlampe, scylla
Das ist meine


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Stadtbike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist ein zuckersüßes Mädchenfahrrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Auf dem Sattel und dem Rahmen sind noch weiße Streublümchen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2010)

mein Sunliner 
Noch besitze ich nur 2 Räder  
Wenn ich zur Arbeit radle, muss das MTB herhalten, mit dem Cruiser fahre ich nicht durch den Wald


----------



## barbarissima (19. Februar 2010)

*@Frau Rauscher*
Entzückend dein Stadtrad  Da darf aber sicher kein Berg kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2010)

ein leichter Hügel darf es sein, das Rad hat immerhin 3 Gänge


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Februar 2010)

...hatte auch mal nen cruiser. fand  die treterei ganz furchtbar - nach 1 monat kam er bei ebay unter den hammer ...hab gar kein stadtbike. entweder per bmx- wenn ich mit der s- bahn fahren muss- da passt ´n kleines bike gut mit rein - oder eins der mts´s - muss ich aber immer im auge haben können - denn sonst hilft sicher das beste schloss nix ...


----------



## Veloce (19. Februar 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> hm, wir fahren weils Spass macht und nicht um fotografiert zu werden?
> 
> Ist ja echt schlampig, deine Stadtschlampe, scylla
> Das ist meine



Das`n feines Rädchen . Aber nur für trockne Tagestouren .
Ich hab keine Stadtschlampe . Denn Schlampe ist doch das was Männer
abwertend zu Frauen sagen insbesondere wenn sie innerhäusig gewalttätig werden aber bestimmt nicht das Rad was von meinen Händen montiert ist und tagtäglich Spaß macht zu fahren.


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

@mangolassi
sehr schön, das Bike 
und vor allem sehr mutig... ohne wenigstens eine Vorderradbremse für Notfälle hätte ich viel zu viel Schiss 

@veolce
So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, mit der "Stadtschlampe". Nennt halt irgendwie jeder so... aber eigentlich hast du ja Recht. Vielleicht sollte es doch eher Stadtschatzi heißen  schließlich haben wir unsere Bikes ja lieb, gell?


----------



## speciallady (19. Februar 2010)

scylla;6859767

So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich bin auch schon darüber gestolpert..umbenennen wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht, dann kommen auch weniger "neugierige" besucher...
> 
> habe gerade mal wieder so meine erfahrungn im lo im rennrad forum gemacht


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> habe gerade mal wieder so meine erfahrungn im lo im rennrad forum gemacht



da bleib ich einfach ganz weg. ich hatte mich da auch mal angemeldet, aber nachdem ich dann ein paar posts gelesen hatte und über den umgangston dort erschrocken bin, nicht ein einziges mal was geschrieben. das hab ich nicht nötig, mich da vor irgendwelchen aufgeblasenen (möchtegern)machos verteidigen zu müssen . irgendwie seltsam, dass die kerle meistens ganz handzahm sind, wenn man ihnen in real auf dem rennrad begegnet 

@Bergradlerin
wenn du hier mal reinschaust: kannst du bitte den thead-titel ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (20. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> da bleib ich einfach ganz weg. ich hatte mich da auch mal angemeldet, aber nachdem ich dann ein paar posts gelesen hatte und über den umgangston dort erschrocken bin, nicht ein einziges mal was geschrieben. das hab ich nicht nötig, mich da vor irgendwelchen aufgeblasenen (möchtegern)machos verteidigen zu müssen .



..da hast du auch recht. ich werde mich auch wieder fernhalten...hat eh keinen wert sich mit diesen gestalten auseinandersetzen.. 

bergradlerin hat ja ihre eigenen erfahrungen gemacht und hat es aufgegeben, zu recht. das braucht frau sich nicht geben.

zum glück sind dir jungs hier anders drauf winken: an alle mitleser!)

bist du am arbeiten?


----------



## Lachsack (20. Februar 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6859734"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Schlampe ist doch das was Männer abwertend zu Frauen sagen insbesondere wenn sie innerhäusig gewalttätig werden aber bestimmt nicht das Rad was von meinen Händen montiert ist und tagtäglich Spaß macht zu fahren.



Richtig. Deswegen verwende ich diesen Ausdruck aus der "Männersprache" genau so wenig wie den Wortbestandteil "Schwuchtel", der hier sehr gerne - hauptsächlich von Männern - benutzt wird. Z.B. in Form von "Rennrad-Schwuchtel - CC-Schwuchtel(-Tourenbike) - Schwuchtel-Touren-Kram" etc.

Gut, wenn man sich mal klarmacht, das das eigentlich Beleidigungen sind. Dann übernimmt man das nicht mehr so einfach in die eigene Sprache.


----------



## Veloce (20. Februar 2010)

Da ist eins von meinen Stadtschätzchen . Hat jetzt allerdings noch Nolkian
Spikies drauf.
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/users/view/18285


----------



## mangolassi (21. Februar 2010)

> Aber nur für trockne Tagestouren


Naja, aufs erste Bild durften die SKS Raceblades noch nicht mit drauf. 

Die Stadtschlampen habe ich eher als ironisch aufgefasst, ich geh schon davon aus, dass wir unsere Bikes alle lieb haben. Ich jedenfalls meins. 



> und vor allem sehr mutig... ohne wenigstens eine Vorderradbremse für Notfälle hätte ich viel zu viel Schiss


An den letzten Stadtfixies sind mir die Vorderradbremsen immer irgendwann eingerostet. Bei uns isses halt flach in der Stadt und auf dem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## missmarple (22. Februar 2010)

@mangolassi: schickes Fixie!  

Von meinem aktuellen Stadtschätzchen gibt's leider noch kein gescheites Foto, aber das hier ist die Vorgängerin: 





In der aktuellen Version ist der Rahmen gegen eine Nummer grösser (und mattschwarz gepulvert) und einen Flatbar getauscht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin
> wenn du hier mal reinschaust: kannst du bitte den thead-titel ändern



_Erledigt. Allerdings nicht in allen Beiträgen, sondern nur in dem ersten, der auf der Zusammenfassungsseite erscheint. Sonst tippe ich mir den Wolf... _


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Februar 2010)

BTW: Mich hat der Ausdruck Stadtschlampe nicht gestört. Ich nenne mein Singlespeed nur aus dem Grund nicht so, weil ich auf´m Dorf lebe. Dorfschlampe ist schon anderweitig belegt...


----------



## cmg20 (23. Februar 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> BTW: Mich hat der Ausdruck Stadtschlampe nicht gestört. Ich nenne mein Singlespeed nur aus dem Grund nicht so, weil ich auf´m Dorf lebe. Dorfschlampe ist schon anderweitig belegt...


 
 

Gina, deine Kommentare sind manchmal wirklich zum niederknien


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Februar 2010)

meine Stadtschlampe is ne Stadtschlampe....nun kann ichs leider netmehr posten...wär ja off-topic......


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (1. März 2010)

Hey!

Das ist mein Stadtradl:




Gruß BIKERMÄDEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (4. März 2010)

Mein Alltags- und Arbeitsrädchen:





Drei Flaschenhalter, weil einmal damit durch Slowenien und Kroatien geradelt bin. Wegen der Diebstahlgefahr putze ich es außer den Kettenpflege nie und lasse auch die Rostflecken auf dem Rahmen unbehandelt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. März 2010)

Ein Brooks-Sattel!


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mein Alltags- und Arbeitsrädchen:
> ...
> Drei Flaschenhalter, weil einmal damit durch Slowenien und Kroatien geradelt bin. Wegen der Diebstahlgefahr putze ich es außer den Kettenpflege nie und lasse auch die Rostflecken auf dem Rahmen unbehandelt.



Das Gefährt finde ich richtig klasse!
Ein richtiges "Arbeitspferd", dem man das auch ansehen darf 

Wenn ich Dieb wäre, würd ich's klauen, trotz Rostflecken


----------



## yjogam (7. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich darf auch zwei Räder benutzen für die Stadt:
1.- beim super schlechten Wetter mein MTB Soil Fe-Line
2.- und mein Rennrad, nur beim super schönen Wetter.

Ich finde für die Stadt kein besseres Rad, als ein Rennrad.
Nichts kann mir mehr Spaß machen als das!

Natürlich habe ich ein Bild davon:


----------

